# Best Breed companion for a Border Collie or your favorite



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been looking on getting a puppy for the past couple of months now and just wondered what would be the best companion for my family. I own a Border Collie who is around 8 or 9, we rescued her a few years ago otherwise the usual farmer scenario for a no longer wanted dog (Field, Shotgun, Dog) she was already very well behaved so that wasn't a worry but I have already added to her training so that isn't an issue with a new puppy. I own a cat who is ok with dogs and doesn't mind showing who's boss if necessary, I also have a Mini Rex rabbit so the breed would have to be cool with small animals and cats. There is breed what is out of the question completely which is JRT's, Tess (Border Collie) had a run in with two nasty Jacks and even though she was in her territory and her garden that didn't change the fact of every time she sees one they are already her worst enemy. My mum doesn't want me having a large breed which in my case is really annoying, she loves Chihuahuas and Tess is cool with them as our neighbour has one, Tess does prefer smaller dogs but is fine with similar sized dogs as her aswell, she isn't too energetic like most BCs and likes her naps but also loves a game, walk, run and the occasional agility jump or trampoline. I just wondered whether if anyone has a Border Collie and another companion whether you could recommend a good breed. I added some pictures of Tess, Poppy, Buddy-Blue and me and Tess playing so you can see what type of family the puppy would be joining plus one of how in a few years Tess has been spoilt.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

What about a spaniel?

Or even better find a local rescue and see what young dogs they have and do some meet and greets 

Have you thought about a staffy? 

p.s. loving the pics of your furry family


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

I was thinking of a spaniel but it's not really my favourite breed also where we live there is only one close rescue and because we live in rented housing they wouldn't let us adopt unless we owned or were buying a house, there are other rescues an hour or more away but they rarely get puppies in as I check their websites on a regular basis. Staffies are adorbs but my mum is choosey on breeds like a staff yet I don't care about what you hear in papers and news but my mum is 50/50 unless it's a really cute staff then she straight away changes her mind (she's a picky woman let's put it that way) and my dad doesn't really mind what breed I choose because in his words it will be my dog so my decision.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Another Border Collie  I have a BC and a BC cross... my next dog is going to be another BC


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

lozzibear said:


> Another Border Collie  I have a BC and a BC cross... my next dog is going to be another BC


 Haha that would be cool but if I get another the Border Collies might just keep coming and before too long I'll be pestering my parents for more


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I always think the same breed is a good match or if you don't want another BC something from the same 'group'
Maybe an Australian Shepard?

Or if you do want to go small - not too many about but the Tibetian Spaniel is gorgeous, not a true spaniel but a small companion dog 
The Kennel Club

But I really recommend checking out the rescues - if you want a particular breed check out the Breed Clubs and Breed Specific Rescues.
There are also lots of rescues that run through a network of volunteer foster families across the country.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't tend to pick dogs on breeds, rather their individual quirks and personalities. Look for puppies in your local area and visit the breeders. A good breeder will give you lots of advice on their breed (or cross breed) and dogs, and won't pressure you into buying one.

Or see what kind of dogs catch you eye when you walk your dog, what dogs does she get along with best? Which ones does she avoid? (like the JRT you mentioned earlier). As you say a terrier isn't a great idea if she doesn't like them, and they do like to chase small furries (including cats), even if they are brought up with them (I have 16 years experience of this!)

You don't need to rush in to buying a new dog, best to make sure you definitely want one and know what type you like. Remember your collie isn't in the first flush of youth so probably won't want a really hyper pup bouncing all over her. 

This is why I suggested a rescue. They have young dogs that aren't puppies and your older girl might get on better with a dog that is 1yr/18months old better.

As I said go and see as many dogs as possible before choosing one. 

I love crossbreeds myself


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going to be getting another collie at some point - Angus gets on well with almost every dog he's met but he likes other collies the best, and I'm used to collies and their "odd" quirks


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

I made a possibility list and Australian Shepherd has been written down on the list as well as a few other breeds, there's a Boxer rescue called Norfolk Boxer Rescue but being a just one breed rescue and not a lot of Boxers being abandoned or brought in it's not a popular rescue. I was just rather wanting to get a puppy from a reputable breeder however rescue isn't off the cards if nothing else arises or I cant make up my mind breed related.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Any chance of getting down to crufts in a couple of weeks? Or Discovery Dogs later in the year?
Both great ways of meeting lots of different breeds and chatting to their owners.


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

Tess is pretty ok with slightly hyper dogs/puppies bouncing about and on her as we had to babysit our neighbour's Chihuahua when she was a pup and also another neighbour has a Cavalier and she is quite hyper and Tess doesn't mind her being all up in her face at times so although she is in her golden age she is quite the mother type as she lets my rabbit climb all over her without a fuss.


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Any chance of getting down to crufts in a couple of weeks? Or Discovery Dogs later in the year?
> Both great ways of meeting lots of different breeds and chatting to their owners.


That isn't really a possibility, I'm not a great traveller and we don't have any spare time lately due to a busy schedule but nothing is impossible for the later event.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a Border Collie. She gets on best with my sisters 1 year old Staffie. She likes my aunties Border Collie but they don't play really. She has a Shih Tzu friend but again they don't play, then again Gizmo is nearly 14.

If your mum wants a little dog how about a Shih Tzu?.


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

My family isn't really a shih tzu or Lhasa apso kinda family, also my mum is the one that wants me choosing a small dog even though I don't mind big or small so any size really it'll just take a little more convincing that I want a big dog if I choose one. I was thinking of a Schnauzer or something similar like a Bouvier Des Flandres do you think that might be a good match?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Sarah H said:


> I don't tend to pick dogs on breeds, rather their individual quirks and personalities. Look for puppies in your local area and visit the breeders. A good breeder will give you lots of advice on their breed (or cross breed) and dogs, and won't pressure you into buying one.


If you are going to get a rescue dog, then I agree, breed is less important. However, if you are going for a puppy, I really think advising someone to not think about the breed is a bad idea. She might go to a breeder, and fall in love with a specific dog, who has completely inappropriate breed traits for her lifestyle! And whereas with a rescue dog, you know 'what you are getting' more or less, with a puppy, you simply cannot know how it will grow up. Choosing a specific breed, if going for a puppy, allows you to pick a breed that fits your lifestyle best and hence, keeps both you and the dog happy. The last thing I would advise is to go and meet some local breeders of random breeds, without first researching and choosing a breed. Any decent breeder would want evidence that you know the breed well and have reasons for choosing that breed before allowing you in to meet their puppies anyway.


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

Alice Childress said:


> If you are going to get a rescue dog, then I agree, breed is less important. However, if you are going for a puppy, I really think advising someone to not think about the breed is a bad idea. She might go to a breeder, and fall in love with a specific dog, who has completely inappropriate breed traits for her lifestyle! And whereas with a rescue dog, you know 'what you are getting' more or less, with a puppy, you simply cannot know how it will grow up. Choosing a specific breed, if going for a puppy, allows you to pick a breed that fits your lifestyle best and hence, keeps both you and the dog happy. The last thing I would advise is to go and meet some local breeders of random breeds, without first researching and choosing a breed. Any decent breeder would want evidence that you know the breed well and have reasons for choosing that breed before allowing you in to meet their puppies anyway.


I definitely will be researching the final breed that I choose, we rescued our other dog out of sympathy and luckily she is a perfect dog but I know that she could of been completely different. My neighbor is thinking of breeding her Cavi with a Cocker Spaniel and that will be later in the year so I might have a look at them if I don't find a breed before then.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I see you're from Norfolk, so are we *waves* 

I would say another border collie, a kelpie, a shetland sheepdog, a lurcher?

F.A.I.T.H. near Hickling get some lovely dogs coming in, including ones from Romania (I'm a bit biased toward Romanian rescues  )

Smaller, what about a Papillon or German Spitz?

You say your mum's 50/50 about Staffies, there's loads in rescue, suitable for all sorts of homes, some of them are very petite as well if it's a dog on the smaller side you want


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I see you're from Norfolk, so are we *waves*
> 
> I would say another border collie, a kelpie, a shetland sheepdog, a lurcher?
> 
> ...


 *waves* Yeah I've heard of F.A.I.T.H and they do have some nice dogs on their website and I have thought about a Romanian rescue dog but I really am preferably looking for a puppy.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyRescuedBorderCollie said:


> *waves* Yeah I've heard of F.A.I.T.H and they do have some nice dogs on their website and I have thought about a Romanian rescue dog but I really am preferably looking for a puppy.


They have pups come in too, there was a whole litter of gorgeous lurchers a couple of months back, if I was in a position to adopt another I would have been very tempted


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> They have pups come in too, there was a whole litter of gorgeous lurchers a couple of months back, if I was in a position to adopt another I would have been very tempted


Lurchers, Greyhounds and Whippets aren't really a good choice, I know they could probably integrate with my rabbit but he's only little and is normally free running so breeds like that aren't ideal.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Another Border Collie! I've had up to 5 at a time, down to 3 girls at the moment, but hope to add another later this year.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a variety of different breeds my collie is now 14yrs and still a bit mad. I have CKCS which are brilliant dogs but you must be very careful as they have a lot of health problems which even cav x can get so please unless your neighbour does health checks don't touch the pups as you could have loads of heart ache. The cocker must also have test not just checked at the vets. I also have a house rabbit that is allowed to hop around in the evenings and none of my lot bother him he usually has a train of Chihuahua,chinese crested, cavs, and a Russian toy following him the collie and Aussie don't bother


----------



## CrazyRescuedBorderCollie (Feb 20, 2014)

cavmad said:


> I have a variety of different breeds my collie is now 14yrs and still a bit mad. I have CKCS which are brilliant dogs but you must be very careful as they have a lot of health problems which even cav x can get so please unless your neighbour does health checks don't touch the pups as you could have loads of heart ache. The cocker must also have test not just checked at the vets. I also have a house rabbit that is allowed to hop around in the evenings and none of my lot bother him he usually has a train of Chihuahua,chinese crested, cavs, and a Russian toy following him the collie and Aussie don't bother


My neighbor is a rookie breeder and this will be their first time but they will be getting their Cavi checked for health issues and she is KC registered also the Cocker is a stud dog and the studs owner has said he has had all necessary health checks but all of the leads I've done so far end up with me thinking the same thing 'Chihuahua' but I'm one of these people that think "what if I choose one breed get a puppy and then feel like I wanted another breed instead" so I'm at a dead end and that's why I started this thread for ideas.


----------

